
How SWARM INTELLIGENCE enables groups to make predictions that beat the odds - Cortexia
http://www.csmonitor.com/Technology/2016/0512/Smarter-as-a-group-How-swarm-intelligence-picked-Derby-winners
======
divebomb
I'm starting to think that this event, while clearly atypical ( i don't think
they'll hit the Preakness Superfecta) represents the second most impressive
thing to happen in AI this year behind Alpha Go.

